# When to start IVF treatment after Gonapeptyl/Zoladex course



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

I hope you can help me with this question as you have helped me with many others in the past.

I have been on a three months Gonapeptyl course, having taken my last implant on 5th August. This is my second 3 months of Gonapeptyl set. On the first set I started my IFV 3 days after the 3rd implant. This time round a month has nearly gone by since my last implant and my doctor and I have planned to start this new IVF in September (he is away on holidays so I cannot ask him).

According to my doctor I can start at any time I see fit or wait until my period starts. But I have been reading about how long the period could take to resume and it seems that for some people it takes months! I also worry that if we don't wait for my period we might start IVF at a time where a natural follicle and egg are growing as the Gonapeptyl might have worn off. So I am thinking that the sooner now the better? Is this correct? These are my options:

Last implant 5th August - I could then start IVF on one of the following dates:
7th September
10th September
Any time between 12th and 22nd September
After that my doctor will be away during part of the treatment and I much rather work with him

In terms of convenience the later the dates the better.. but I don't want to wait if that is going to diminish my chances of success or if indeed a natural cycle may have already started.

I hope you can put clarity in my mind.

Many thanks
Flower


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

When I have had patients on long term Zoladex or the like we have always aiming egg collection 6 to 8 weeks after the last injection so that you are still downregulated but the injection is not at it´s full strength by the end of this time.

Ruth


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ruth
Thank you very much for your response. That gives me a clear schedule to work towards!
Thanks again! 
Flower


----------

